# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  طراحی سایت دانشگاه

## maryshayegh

سلام به دوستان گل
پروژه پایانی من طراحی سایت دانشگاه با پی اچ پیه 
من تا به حال پی اچ پی کار نکردم !!!
میخواستم یه طرح کلی از پروژمو توضیح بدین که چطوری شروع به کار کنم  :متفکر: 
البته نه کل سایت ها !!!  :متعجب:  
یه بخشی از سایت رو، و در ضمن دونفرم هستیم برای انجام این پروژه اگه راهنماییم کنین بسیار ممنون میشم
یاعلی

----------


## binyaft

سایت باید از یه دیتابیسی استفاده کنه برای کار
بعد یه سری بخش هایی رو اضافه کنید
مثل خبر ها
ثبت نام
ورود و...
سیستم دانشگاه فکر کنم امادش باشه ، جستجو کنید شاید باشه
موفق باشید

----------


## jalaladdin

برای یادگیری زبان php این سایت کمک بسیاری به شما میکنه
http://www.w3schools.com/php/default.asp

----------

